# The Big Creek



## RogerDoger

Has anyone ever fished at a place called Big Creek? It is out in Leroy Ohio. I think it is a run off trib of the grand(could be wrong!). Dont know if it holds anything or not.


----------



## Bjlampe8

Yes, it is a small tributary of the Grand river. Its located in a Lake Metropark called Helen Hazen Wyman. It usually holds fish that are trying to get out of the high dirty water of the Grand. Only problem is that it gets a ton of pressure from other anglers, and there are not many holes/runs to fish. But if you can get there early and beat the crowd you should not have any problem hooking into a few.


----------



## RogerDoger

Sounds good. Just happened to drive over it on the way to Capps eatery. I drove over it on Huntoon Rd, any good places to park that you know of???


----------



## Bjlampe8

Yeah its a Metropark so it has plenty of parking. I would just google directions to Helen Hazen Wyman park. As soon as you pull in there is a large "L shaped" parking lot, and the first water you see is Big Creek. If you were to cross Big creek on the overside will be a vicious Grand River flowing at just about 3000 cfs, so stay away from that. When you get to Big creek walk downstream and you will see several runs and holes all the way to the mouth of the Grand. Good luck, there should be fish in there I was thinking about going myself.


----------



## master of steel

Not the best choice because of limited access, I would try other feeder creeks near by


----------



## RogerDoger

Man would love to go, but more rain on the way tomorrow! Thanx for the info, will try there next time out.


----------



## Carpman

Yea, even that creek takes a little bit of time to clear. It's a nice place though. I however do not like fishing it in the winter time. Just seems like the fish have more room and oxygen in the grand. I might be wrong though.....


----------



## Bjlampe8

Yeah its called Kellogg Creek. Not many people think its worth the hike up that little creek, but sometimes it holds a decent amount of fish. The spring is obviously more ideal to fish, but last winter around mid Jan I had a couple 5 to 6 fish days there. Always fun to hook 10 lb fish in a creek you could pole vault.


----------



## MuskieJim

Hey Roger, get a MAP or read all of the great information that the state puts up on the DNR site to assist people new to fishing. There's tons of info on where to fish, park, etc. The day after your post on BC there were 3x the people down there, some of which likely know how/where to catch steelhead so they will already have an advantage over a noob. Just a tip.


----------



## Clayton

As much as I hate to crush the helpful spirit of a forum, I agree with Muskie Jim. People troll this forum for information a LOT, and no matter where you mention they seem to end up there.

With that, I'd like to report that I went 23/28 in the scioto river below griggs dam. Yep, they run that far!!


----------



## RogerDoger

Maybe you guys should explaine to me what a forum like this is for. I thought it was to share info on fishing. All aspects of fishing. Im not asking anything more. Just drove over a creek/river and asked a question. Certain people have sent me pms about how mad they are about my post. How mad do you people get when a guide takes people out? What if a guide, that I pay for, takes me there and everytime I go fishing I go back? Even worse, I take 2 or 3 of my friends? This is what is so crappy about steelhead fishing. People are way over the edge about the river. Should I get mad everytime I go to a hole and there are other people there? If I live in Lake county and someone from the westside or farther east come over by me, should I be mad? No, I fish somewhere else. If I catch a fish and post on it, I dont care if someone goes to the same spot. More power to them and good luck. I have meet a number of cool people in the rivers. Its all about catching fish. I thought......


----------



## Bjlampe8

Big Creek is about as much of a secret as clay aikens sexuality. It always is packed but thats why you wake up @ 5am, get your fish and get out before its gets crazy.


----------



## ParmaBass

To each their own... but this post should not of been made in the first place. I was actually gonna give Big a shot, but saw this post and went elsewhere. Believe it or not the open forums aren't for posts like this. If you wanna talk about the Chagrin or the Grand go for it, but small feeders like this need to stay off here. Big Creek is pretty small and the "hole" is big enough for about 3 people to fish. I normally don't voice my opinions on this matter.. Kinda like.. why give this a free bump so more people so can see it? But the damage has already been done at this point...

BTW... There's 12 reply's to this thread and there's been almost 400 views.


----------



## nforkoutfitters

Crane creek is where dey at!!!! shhhhhhhh~!!!


----------



## flylogicsteelhead

FYI most of these feeder tribs have 98%of their fishable water on private property.


----------



## brodg

Another point to be made; maybe we shouldn't have 5 for 6 days. If I land 2, I'm going home and considering it a great day. Share the weath, don't beat it to death.


----------



## steelheader007

Just making a point I was and they closed that thread!..lol...I'm ressurecting the dead horse!


----------



## ShutUpNFish

> Maybe you guys should explaine to me what a forum like this is for. I thought it was to share info on fishing. All aspects of fishing. Im not asking anything more. Just drove over a creek/river and asked a question. Certain people have sent me pms about how mad they are about my post. How mad do you people get when a guide takes people out? What if a guide, that I pay for, takes me there and everytime I go fishing I go back? Even worse, I take 2 or 3 of my friends? This is what is so crappy about steelhead fishing. People are way over the edge about the river. Should I get mad everytime I go to a hole and there are other people there? If I live in Lake county and someone from the westside or farther east come over by me, should I be mad? No, I fish somewhere else. If I catch a fish and post on it, I dont care if someone goes to the same spot. More power to them and good luck. I have meet a number of cool people in the rivers. Its all about catching fish. I thought......


Dude, you make some great points with the guides and all and asking what the site is for or about. There are differences though, which are far from slight between you telling a few friends where a guide took you to fish and someone blurting out specific info out on the net for the WORLD to see. What is so hard for people to understand about that is what I have a hard time understanding? Jim stated exactly the ramifications of a thread just like this in following days of the post. Of course people are going to venture seeking more solitude for steelhead. A more subtle, corteous or intellegent approach might be to send a few PMs or ask some locals about the area...or even better, if you have a question about it and want to know, just GO and see for yourself. A NO brainer approach for me, and best of all, more gratifying for sure. You'll probably find the exact info you're looking for more effectively and without ridicule, but yes, it may take a little more time and work and for some people thats undesirable I see. Just imagine being a local to that particular system in question. Simply put yourself in their shoes. I know, I know, it seems selfish that attitude right? Maybe, but until it effects you directly, you could NEVER completely understand; but I'm confident that someday soon you will. Especially if you're serious about the sport and put time into doing it consistantly.

Whats the site about? Its about sharing your fishing experiences, photos and tips/techniques which work best for each individual. IMO it SHOULD NOT be and EASY ACCESS to the road to being in instant steehead pro. Or the highway to honey-holes. Often times it seems THATS exactly what some people are looking to get out of it and I sincerely PITTY them! 

Well, hasn't this topic been beat up to death? I guess there are some people out there who just don't get it and NEVER will.







Continue beating away!


----------



## GobyOneGnoby

ShutUpNFish said:


> Continue beating away!


If you're going to do it, do it right.


----------



## creekcrawler

Ima going to mark this here creek on my GPS. . .. .. .


----------



## GobyOneGnoby

I heard Killbuck Creek gets a push too.


----------



## thephildo0916

There are no fish in big creek. I fished the same hole for 11 hours on Sunday and caught nothing. There are no fish there.


----------



## creekcrawler

Years back, I saw a guy fishing near the mouth of Big Creek.
He kept throwing a bobber and spawn into 5 inches of water and drifting it over and over.
He must have caught a fish there when the water was high. . .


----------



## fallen513

"Share the wealth!" = "I don't give a rat's ass about my little spot!"


----------



## fredg53

No fish in OHIO PERIOD!!!! everyone go to PA


----------



## Shortdrift

Clayton said:


> With that, I'd like to report that I went 23/28 in the scioto river below griggs dam. Yep, they run that far!!


=========================================================

Amazingly strong pectoral fins!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nforkoutfitters

This just in!!! There is a big push of fish in ^#$&% Creek! Wait a min here?? Dangit steelheadbob! Quit editing my posts! just let me say ^&%&% Creek! I just want to tell EVERYBODY that the fish are in %$& Creek in the ^^&%& Hole near &*^(^&!!!!! Dang it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steelheadBob

nforkoutfitters said:


> This just in!!! There is a big push of fish in ^#$&% Creek! Wait a min here?? Dangit steelheadbob! Quit editing my posts! just let me say ^&%&% Creek! I just want to tell EVERYBODY that the fish are in %$& Creek in the ^^&%& Hole near &*^(^&!!!!! Dang it!!!!!!!!!


HAHAHAHAHA your funny Josh, oh poop, I just hit the ban button...... Dang it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredg53

soooo all learn IF YOU POST IT THEY WILL COME and IN BIG NUMBERS kinda like posting a lil honey hole bass pond you never ever mention it take a pic or two with a fish brag and keep quiet


----------



## thephildo0916

steelheadBob said:


> HAHAHAHAHA your funny Josh, oh poop, I just hit the ban button...... Dang it!!!!!!!!!





Hey this one time I fished with Josh on "said" creek and I got a :B
while he got :S. Maybe it was the flyrod?  Oh, hi Josh!!!


----------



## steelheadBob

thephildo0916 said:


> Hey this one time I fished with Josh on "said" creek and I got a :B
> while he got :S. Maybe it was the flyrod?  Oh, hi Josh!!!


Go ahead and fight the fish, ill just cast over you...........


----------



## BIGDADDYDB

In response to an earlier post in regards to "laziness" of using the internet for info. For all you lurkers looking for a secret spot....find flowing water that hits lake erie unimpeded and there WILL be steelhead!...you just have to know where to look for them and how to catch them. Also, I live near RR and don't have much time to fish, usually a few hours here or there. No matter how crowded it is, I can always find a spot, you just have to walk a bit...now catching them is a different story!


----------



## FISHIN216

steelheadBob said:


> Go ahead and fight the fish, ill just cast over you...........


sounds like something Luther would say LMAO


----------



## steelheadBob

FISHIN216 said:


> sounds like something Luther would say LMAO


Luther only knows how to fish one spot and thats all he knows!!!


----------



## crg

fredg53 said:


> soooo all learn IF YOU POST IT THEY WILL COME and IN BIG NUMBERS kinda like posting a lil honey hole bass pond you never ever mention it take a pic or two with a fish brag and keep quiet


learned this years ago cuz of this site and will never post about a places i keep close to my heart, call me selfish - anyone who thinks otherwise, post your favorite, secret spot and go there the next few days and see how many people start showing up, you wont be happy. i post less than half of my fishing adventures on here cuz the only result is more fishing pressure


----------



## BigDaddy300

steelheadBob said:


> Luther only knows how to fish one spot and thats all he knows!!!


Wait a minute! I have seen Luther at 3 different spots in the past. 2 on the Rock and 1 on a creek which shall remain nameless. I will never forget when he told me where he puts his hand to keep them from freezing


----------



## RedJada

steelheadBob said:


> Go ahead and fight the fish, ill just cast over you...........


 That's good stuff right there, coming from a Mod that is. Let me ask you "steelheadBob" do you always make fun of someones post? I mean as a moderator? Really?


----------



## thephildo0916

Red, it's a personal joke between us


----------



## RedJada

creekcrawler said:


> Ima going to mark this here creek on my GPS. . .. .. .


 LOL, you and that moderator guy should be on "comedy central". I could just use a compass and my maps. But a GPS'r is a little easier. You dont even know me! So who are you to bash me? You have no idea. Any time, any where, any conditions. 5, 10, 20, 50 miles? On foot, ready when you are....


----------



## jjshbetz11

RedJada said:


> LOL, you and that moderator guy should be on "comedy central". I could just use a compass and my maps. But a GPS'r is a little easier. You dont even knows me! So who are you to bash me? You have no idea. Any time, any where, any conditions. 5, 10, 20, 50 miles? On foot, ready when you are....



Wow.... Ok here it goes.... Personally I feel Red Jata did nothing wrong, He asked a question about a trib that is obvisouley marked by ODOT(hense the road sign) and I can also uunderstand peps getting upset about posting it. With that said, I mean come on.....REALLY, obvisouley, if it's marked with a road sign, its not a secret.... Now lets dissect this situation... He posted a obvisouley known trib(from other members positive or negative reactions) So a trib that is KNOWN about from posted road signs, is obvisouly not a secret, other than to crawlers of this web sight ( ya it sucks they are present)(ya know who ya are) So I ask this forum....what did he do wrong???? Give him a break.. He only asked a question about a obvisouley known plot of water. I also undestand the other side of the arguement, ya gtta put work in to find these holes. But honestly how many members can say they found honey holes (besid me) without asking or PM'n for the spot? As much as the old timers don't want to let those spots go, how can ya pass on the tradition opf fishing and reading the river if ya keep it secret? I totally agre that these spoken of spots need to be kept private but also this is a kinda closed community so secrets should be passed on but wisely......


----------



## creekcrawler

WOW! Dude, I'm joking fer cryin' out loud.
I just thought it was a little silly that you had GPS numbers
for the rt82 dam, that's all. I've been fishing there since the _1980's_ and
I never got lost and couldn't find it.
I just like my old school, tattered and marked up 20 year old Delorme Atlases.
You really need to not take me too seriously, maybe it's me, but my fishing buds and me rag on each other pretty unmercifully when we're fishing. 
*It's all meant in good fun.*

That being said, I think I'm heading out today.
Gotta practice, somebody just challenged me too a fishin duel. . .


----------



## WhoolyBugger

"You have no idea. Any time, any where, any conditions. 5, 10, 20, 50 miles? On foot, ready when you are...." 

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=160518#ixzz17LGR0XaK

Thems fishing words right thar.....


----------



## steelheadBob

RedJada said:


> LOL, you and that moderator guy should be on "comedy central". I could just use a compass and my maps. But a GPS'r is a little easier. You dont even know me! So who are you to bash me? You have no idea. Any time, any where, any conditions. 5, 10, 20, 50 miles? On foot, ready when you are....


Red, that is a joke that is going on between me, Phil and Josh.... It had nothing to do with your post..... So before you go on the forums and make threads about me bashing you, I would like to know where I was!!! This thread has ran Its course....


----------

